# Happy Golden Spike Day



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Almost too late but wanted to wish all a Happy Golden Spike Day. Yup, 144 years ago today the Jupiter and 119 touched cow catchers and completed the first transcontinental railroad at Promontory Summit, Utah. 

All with no hardhats, safety glasses or OSHA, just lots of sweat, cussin' and whiskey to get the job done.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete; 

Just got around to your post. (In the throes of remodeling the family room & powder room.) As a blast from the past, anybody remember the HO powder blue AHM GG1 with the special Golden Spike Centennial livery that was offered for sale in 1968/1969? I think AHM also had matching smooth-side streamlined passenger cars. Anybody still own either the locomotive or the cars? 

Fun stuff, 
David Meashey


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I had my own golden spike ceremony on Cinco de Mayo (May 5th) Almost 3 months since I started the RR.


----------

